# First Purchase $700-$1100? Tight Budget Im Stuck



## seanybbq (Oct 17, 2013)

I am trying to pull the trigger on my first pellet smoker. I cannot justify spending over $1000 on a grill at this time due to a tight budget, so I pose the question....

What is the best overall smoker under $1000 that maintains a high level of quality, temperature control, and durability?

Currently, I am Swaying towards the GMG Daniel Boone since Blazn Grill Works no longer makes the Tailgator Model at $699.

I wanted either a Rec Tec or a Blazn Grill Works Grand Slam... However the final price range for those grills falls around $1300-1500 in the end.

Does anyone like the Daniel Boone besides me?

I call upon the Great Wise Ones for Help!!!!!

If any one has any thoughts or advise on the issue please Help the nube.

Thank you all

seanyBBQ

Future Pellet Smoking Magician


----------



## chef willie (Oct 17, 2013)

I've done major research into this.....GM grills are not worth the $$, IMHO, after seeing them up close & personal in the local feed & farm store that is a GM dealer and doing some hands on tire kicking. Check out the Rec-Tecs...under a 1000 (on sale, usually 1500), have a payment program, heavy duty, built like tanks and nothing but rave reviews from people on here I trust. There are recent reviews done by members here you can check on and check out you-tube for vids from posters burning them in and cooking batches of chow. That's where I'm heading for my next unit as soon as I decide to get off the dime and commit.......Willie


----------



## seanybbq (Oct 17, 2013)

Chef Willie Thanks for the Reply

I have done loads of research on the Rec Tec and it looks amazing. I like the PID controller and the Large cooking surface but it falls largely out of my price range. I know a lot of people will tell me if i want to get it done right then i have to bite the bullet and pay the extra $400-$500. I sadly cannot...

Have you seen the Review done by Bentley? He has it highly rated, as does Amazingribs.com

Any and all help is appreciated!


----------



## chef willie (Oct 17, 2013)

SeanyBBQ said:


> Chef Willie Thanks for the Reply
> 
> I have done loads of research on the Rec Tec and it looks amazing. I like the PID controller and the Large cooking surface but it falls largely out of my price range. I know a lot of people will tell me if i want to get it done right then i have to bite the bullet and pay the extra $400-$500. I sadly cannot...
> 
> ...


Well, 24 months same as cash = about 40 a month. I can understand the money sitch...we all have issues. However, I'm a firm believer in 'buy once, cry once'. I've always seemed to have gone the less expensive route and been disappointed.....just sayin'


----------



## rocknbbq (Oct 17, 2013)

I have to agree with Chef Willie. I went less expensive in September on a SFB smoker and while I am not disappointed, I already wish I had the better and in this case larger model. It really bothered when I did not have enough room for a larger cookout. 

If it is not in your budget and financing is out,  you should wait and save more. If you will only have one shot at this, based on my experience, don't go cheap.

Good luck either way!

RocknBBQ


----------



## aklee987 (Oct 17, 2013)

I just checked out the RecTec website and it is on sale for $998


----------



## seanybbq (Oct 17, 2013)

Chef Willie said:


> I'm a firm believer in 'buy once, cry once'. I've always seemed to have gone the less expensive route and been disappointed.....just sayin'


Just so this is clarify my perspective..... to me...If i were to purchase a Rec Tec At $989 with an automatic $199 sales tax. The final cost is $1200 give or take. Would say...a 1 star general owner tell me that i should have spend a few more hundred dollars and went with a $1500 price tag instead. "buy once cry once as you say"

I guess the point i am trying to make here is... When does the buck stop?

Pellet grills in comparison to other grills IMHO seem to be far superior in the world of "set it and forget it" smokers like myself, while maintaining a good smoke flavor and consistent cooking. So i guess my Thread should say at what point, with what grill, can we make great barbeque with great taste and BARK (of course) at a economically feasibly Price without getting to particular and fancy??

If i can make great barbeque with a $100 crap charcoal smoker that i have to babysit for 12 hours, checking and adjusting dampers every 30 minutes,sweating, crying, bleeding and death in my near future.....Would a $800 smoker not make my life easier while still pumping out great BBQ???

I want a honda that will be there tried and tested, consistant not the Lexus to show off on the street corner


----------



## shtrdave (Oct 17, 2013)

I bought the RT, about 1300.00 to my door with extra pellets and shipping, 6 months same as cash, if you go with the 12,18 or 24 month there is a charge for that, I think the 24 is 120.00. I can tell if you like a smokey flavor stick with the charcoal smoker this won't give you that flavor it is far less in my opinion. I wish I would not have bought mine and went with something else. It is a good grill, even better if you go with the grill grates, and it cooks bacon well with some Amazin Q Matz or similar.

Unless you really want a pellet grill I would go with the electric unit maybe a cookshack or something similar. They would be under your price range and you could use the extra money saved to buy meat.

Don't get me wrong nothing wrong with the RT and I like it, I like messing around with it, minor mods, and such, but it just doesn't cook like I was hoping it would and from what i read none of the others would either.

Check out these. I liked them, and the price was close the controller was different though.

http://www.louisiana-grills.com/

For electric it just don't get no better in my opinion, I have had one for 11 years no issues other than I wanted something bigger, the small one is bigger than what i have.

http://www.cookshack.com/store/Smokers_2

Good luck in your search, if you are lucky maybe someone close to you or that you know has a pellet grill you could play with before dropping the coin on one.


----------



## seanybbq (Oct 17, 2013)

but there is a Flat rate shipping fee of $199 and they dont have dealer locations therefore 1200


----------



## minnox (Oct 17, 2013)

I went from a MES to a Traeger Texas pellet grill. There is no bbq stores near me and I have never seen a Rec Tec or GM but I am very happy with my Traeger Grill. Bought it at Costco for 799 and could not be happier. Go to costo.com and in the search box type traegergrills44 just like that no spaces and a list of locations and dates will pop up then you can see if they will be near you for a great deal.

My Treager works fine holds temp and why do you need a 40lb hopper? If you fill it up then don't burn it down and next time you want a different flavor that is a lot of pellets to clean out.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 17, 2013)

Just curious...Are you looking for a Smoker, a Grill or something that will do Both? A Set and Forget Gen1 Masterbuilt Electric Smokehouse 40" is $365 delivered from Academy Sports, A-Maze-N Pellet Smoke Generator, $40 and a Weber One-Touch 22.5 Kettle is $99 at Walmart...For $500 and change, your in business...JJ


----------



## chef willie (Oct 18, 2013)

Was in Costco yesterday....a Traeger was 499....sorry, not sure which model


----------



## smokingrk (Oct 18, 2013)

RcknBBQ" url="/t/150864/first-purchase-700-1100-tight-budget-im-stuck#post_1075109"]I have to agree with Chef Willie. I went less expensive in September on a SFB smoker and while I am not disappointed, I already wish I had the better and in this case larger model. It really bothered when I did not have enough room for a larger cookout. 

If it is not in your budget and financing is out,  you should wait and save more. If you will only have one shot at this, based on my experience, don't go cheap.

Good luck either way!

RocknBBQ[/quote]
Must say i agree the best thing to do  is save done more suck it up and deal with the charcoal for a bit longer.  I too was on that boat, started looking at under $1000 like Traeger  then RecTec , GMG, etc... Did some more research (cried a lot, waited and saved) and ended up with a Yoder 640 $1400 to my door.  Let me say I have not looked back and it is one of the better ones out there  with  Rec Tec a perfect second IMHO.


----------



## seenred (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought a Rec Tec earlier this year ($998 plus shipping), and have been very happy with it.  Green Mountain was on my radar, buy I decided the on the RT based on their easy, cheap financing, along with comparisons of many user reviews (of both RT and GMG users).  

I can appreciate your budget concerns...if the RT is beyond you budget, and you're convinced to go with a pellet pit, the GMG is likely the best option.  There are many GMG users who speak very highly of them.

Good luck with whatever you decide!

Red


----------



## runnerbl (Oct 18, 2013)

The Char Griller Pellet Grill is getting a lot of good reviews.  Currently $449.  Have it shipped to your local Lowes if they don't stock it.http://www.lowes.com/pd_411019-49769-9020_0__?productId=4437209#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## seanybbq (Oct 25, 2013)

Thank you all for your posts. They were extremely valuable in my smoker buying decision. I ended up going with the GMG Daniel Boone and at least so far it was an excellent decision. I went to a local dealer that was doing a demo and i was convinced. I have cooked two 5 pound Whole chickens and they left me begging for more. I am cooking two st louis style slabs and a 6 lb. Boston Butt tomorrow and I will post some pictures and show you all how they turn out!!!

I purchased the Daniel Boone for $900 with a wireless remote controller and a very nice cover.

______________________________

GMG Daniel Boone


----------



## seenred (Oct 26, 2013)

SeanyBBQ said:


> Thank you all for your posts. They were extremely valuable in my smoker buying decision. I ended up going with the GMG Daniel Boone and at least so far it was an excellent decision. I went to a local dealer that was doing a demo and i was convinced. I have cooked two 5 pound Whole chickens and they left me begging for more. I am cooking two st louis style slabs and a 6 lb. Boston Butt tomorrow and I will post some pictures and show you all how they turn out!!!
> 
> I purchased the Daniel Boone for $900 with a wireless remote controller and a very nice cover.
> 
> ...


Congrats on the new rig!  Sounds like your breaking it in right...be sure to show it off with some qview!

Red


----------



## lght (Nov 4, 2013)

I got my GMG Jim Bowie Stainless Steel with $100 off and the dealer delivered free and tossed in 4 bags of pellets, frog mats, and a free cover.  To my door cost was a little under $1k.  I looked at the Rec Tec also and I just couldn't see paying almost $400-$500 more as it was about the same size and seemed to have the same thickness of steel.


----------

